
Toward an Art of Software Development (essay) - basilesamel
https://200wordsaday.com/words/toward-an-art-of-software-development-8525c1606de97d3d
======
brudgers
You might enjoy Knuth's _Art of Computer Programming_.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Art_of_Computer_Programming](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Art_of_Computer_Programming)

~~~
basilesamel
If I ever manage to finish it :P So many volumes

